# 1st trimester advice



## charmed74 (Jun 14, 2006)

advice question!

I am in a little bit of a delima.... my wonderful SIL bought me tickets to V (like T in the Park) for the 19th and 20th.  I will be flying down on the Friday and coming back on the 22nd..... now  my concern is that when we went for our scan last week they detected 2 sacs and 2 heart beats, one a healthy growth but the other one is about 1 1/2 week behind.  The Nurse actually thought that it took but did not make it until she had a closer look and found the heart beat which was a relief.  I am not sure if i should go or not as i have never been to one  before and do not know what to expect and also it will be two days of solid partying, obviously i will not be having anything to drink other than water or juice.  What would you do?  I spoke to dh and he said that if it is going to take it will take and there is nothing i can do to change that but in my heart i would never forgive myself if anything happened to the little one.  If I was preggers with just the one I would go because it is strong and healthy but it is the little one that i am thinking of.

Many thanks Girls 

Charmed


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Charmed,

Congrats on your pregnancy,

You have got to do what is right for you but i cant see the harm at all for your planned weekend.  However, your symptoms may force you to rest a bit over the weekend.  Life goes on and what will be will be....

Have a great weekend

Jan


----------

